# unsure about ram and cpu please help(first overclock)



## vortex92 (Jul 29, 2008)

hi guys
i got a little bored 2day so i thought id have a go at overclocking for my first time 
i have a e8400 at 3.3 with stock cooler
p5n32-e sli 
ocz reaper 6400 4gb
8800 gt 1gb (o'cd)
win power 650 watt its bad i know

i have set the voltages for cpu and memory to their stock settings
temps are mid 30 idle and under 60 under load going from 3ghz to 3.3 temps havnt changed

know cuz im a noob at this will those voltage setting stay at those until i change them?

how much should i take my mem to?

is it safe to go further on cpu?


----------

